# Anyone tried "Fresh Patch" real grass?



## juliew19673 (May 8, 2013)

This product is shopped to dog people; its a 2ft x 2ft patch of grass in a box - the site states 
Hydroponically Grown Grass - Clean and Dirt Free 
But it does not specify what type of grass - is there any type of grass that would be bad for my buns? I am thinking of ordering 3 to use in my bedroom in the area they like to use outside of their box.

Any suggestions for alternative would be greatly appreciate.


----------



## degrassi (May 8, 2013)

If its just a regular lawn type grass wouldn't it be cheaper to buy pieces of sod and put it in a box? Seems super expensive for a box of grass.


----------



## bunny007 (May 9, 2013)

I've been getting the service for a couple months now (I believe it is a Fescue). My two rabbits enjoy the fresh patch of grass immensely. Yes, it is more expensive than getting a piece of sod but I think the convenience is worth it.


----------

